
Butterfly-inspired nanotech makes natural-looking pictures on digital screens - headalgorithm
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-butterfly-inspired-nanotech-natural-looking-pictures-digital.html
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/06/02/2001435117](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/06/02/2001435117)

